

Free UX Idea: Never ending browsing. - lenkendall
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/sqg1u/free_ux_idea_instead_of_opening_a_new_tab_or/

======
lbotos
I don't think this is a good idea. What is the bottom of the page? In their
example, they cut off most of the CNN site on the first jump. I'm not sure
tabs are the best, but this would be very confusing and I can only immagine
how many ways this could go wrong.

